# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  HGH, IGF-1 numbers

## kickinit

I was going to do this in the HRT/TRT section but thought I would try over here.

Anyway my IGF-1 is 203, I have read alot of places that 200 and under is bad for my age of 33. Granted this 203 was from last year.

Anyway I have read alot about it and I want to get it threw a prescription but what are the chances? I need to loose some weight, I diet clean, on a TRT program as of about 5 months ago, NO WEIGHT LOSS, but some fat loss replaced by muscle. 

Please advise...

----------

